# Chaos Decimator Daemon Engine



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey All,
my Birthday gift to me finally arrived yesterday! :grin: Naturally I started to assemble them right away. I got a Decimator and some DKoK stuffs, but as I have noticed a lack of pictures up online in general showing a size comparison or even the model its self, I thought I would put up some quick size pics. I hope to add more pics as I get paint on it too.

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/6119/forgeworld.jpg

http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/7866/forgeworld2.jpg

Hope you like them.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow, very cool. I've been having an argument with myself about getting a Decimator for the last couple weeks. I wasn't sure how big it was, though-- but that's definitely a good sized model.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

The decimator is great. But VERY tough to get a coversave on that bad boy! I played my first game with my 50% complete deci last night. Double butcher cannons & MoN for the win. The model looks great, is very posable, very easy to construct, very easy to paint and looks plain menacing.

I plan on posting some pics of my own once the painting is complete (... maybe by Monday....)


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

I found the legs to be quite a PITA to build, they were just hard to get into place, and it didnt help that I got sent 3 flat feet and none of the stepping forward ones.
I have not put him into a game yet, but as I run EC and Slaanesh Daemons, I am going with MoS.
I was going to go duel Butcher Cannons, but decided to take a seige claw due to the fact it works like a lightning claw and the special heavy flamer rules.
Started painting on the Bronze trim and working on some of the cables last night, I may be able to get pics up soon, except that my HD on my PC at home went all corrupt and wont boot, that is going to take a bit of my painting time to fix up


----------

